# Training Piranhas To Be Less Skittish?



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knew any good methods for making their red belly piranhas less skittish around people? Mine are still about two inches, and hide all the time, or go nuts when someone walks into the room. Anything will be appreciated


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Depends on how many you have ect. The more you have the calmer they'll be.darker backgrounds, darker sub, n dimming the lights or not turning them on helps too! The more time you spend in front of that tank doing whatever the calmer your fish will be! Don't feed them for a few days n make them come out to eat! If they don't wait another day or so. Plants, more plants the better IMO. None of my piranhas are scared! All but 1 comes to the glass when they see me. GL


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

You need to spend time in front of the tank.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

More feedings a day so constant interaction is made.
Put tank in high traffic area.


----------



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

Ok thank you, but I do not keep a light on the tank, and the background is black. I'm gonna try a combination of holding back on the feedings, and putting a fan and some balloons in front of the tank to get them used to motion. Hopefully this will work


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i notice when the light is on they dont move a whole lot but soon as you turn it off they will come out instanly if i go up to the tank they will come up to me.in my opinion its lighting that make most of the diffrance.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

My MAC was the same way... What I did was turned the light on when it was bright outside and in the room. He didn't freak out as much as other times. Once I got the light on with out him getting stressed and breathing hard I left it on for a day or so, making sure to feed him with it on and try and play with him through the glass

takes time but well worth all the work put in.

Hope this helps you and your reds out a bit


----------



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

___ said:


> My MAC was the same way... What I did was turned the light on when it was bright outside and in the room. He didn't freak out as much as other times. Once I got the light on with out him getting stressed and breathing hard I left it on for a day or so, making sure to feed him with it on and try and play with him through the glass
> 
> takes time but well worth all the work put in.
> 
> Hope this helps you and your reds out a bit


Is breathing hard a sign of stress, becaUse right now it seems my training is workig, as they are out in the room, but it appears as if they are breathing hard? Is this normal and will it go away? I have an aerator, and my water parameters are fine righ now


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

All I can say is my MAC would be fine swiming a bit no hard breathing nothing. Flip on the light in a dim or dark room and he would go crazy and when he stopped swiming and splashing he would hide in a corner breathing very heavy ( maybe just tired?). It would always return to norm. After a bit or if I just turned out the light

I would say this is an ok thing as long as he has a reason for the heavy breathing and also it goes back to norm. After a min. or so


----------



## Gwapings (May 3, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> More feedings a day so constant interaction is made.
> Put tank in high traffic area.


i have the same problem, and do you think that if i put them to high traffic area they will get used to people? how long would this take? coz in our house a lot of people come by and of course that gave my P's constant distraction... im worrying that they may never get used to it and get weak if they dont come out and eat... please help me thanks...


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i wouldn't hold out on feedings with juvenile pygos. they are active fish and need to be fed twice a day. less feedings may lead to cannabalism and heightened aggression. lighting is key, bright light stresses piranhas out and makes them feel vulnerable.

putting the tank in a high traffic area will help. it may be stressful at first but the fish will get used to constant human presence. in the long run they will be less stressed and more in tune with their environment.


----------



## martini (Jul 19, 2009)

I keep a comfortable chair near my RBP tank, and when I get off work, I feed them, sit in the chair for a couple of hours, noodle on the laptop, and listen to tunes on the stereo. They have become quite comfortable with my presence, and it is a joy to be in their company.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

my tanks are in the basement and my fish also get crazy when people go down there i think its because not to many people go down there when i go down there thay want to eat


----------

